# Cover For



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Fit-Stove-...r/dp/B000EJM5G4


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

That looks useful!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It does look useful, but for $59.95 I'll stick to my $9.00 wooden cutting board mod...Actually it was free, cause we already had the cutting board









Tawnya, are you getting one or just trying to tempt us??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We bought a cutting board for ours. Sits on top and the feet on the bottom of the board fit right in between the grills and hold it in place....very nice!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have the cutting board set up too but accidently came across this and thought I'd see if anyone else had tried it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have the cutting board set up too but accidently came across this and thought I'd see if anyone else had tried it.


At that price, I don't see them selling out anytime soon....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did the newer Outbacks not come with a cooktop cover? Our 03 came with a black metal cover for the cooktop. James


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Not to hijack the post but the new OB's don't have a cover over the stove?

Reason I ask is ours has a folding cover over the burners (factory) but one of the connecting plugs broke on the rear hinge on our last trip of the season and I need to find a replacement or fix. It still works but you have to manually hold the rear while raising and lowering. Why would Keystone get rid if such a simple and cheap option









Thanks
Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Not to hijack the post but the new OB's don't have a cover over the stove?
> 
> Reason I ask is ours has a folding cover over the burners (factory) but one of the connecting plugs broke on the rear hinge on our last trip of the season and I need to find a replacement or fix. It still works but you have to manually hold the rear while raising and lowering. Why would Keystone get rid if such a simple and cheap option
> 
> ...


By saying a folding cover, are you talking about the solid black grates that lift up to clean around the burners?
Ours has that, but alot of us have added a cutting board with little feet that hold it in place over the grates for a more solid surface for cutting or counter space.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> ....cutting board with little feet that hold it in place over the grates for a more solid surface for cutting or counter space.


Exactly...we love the extra counter space this provides.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's the link for the cutting board mod, posted by FlashG

Clicky Here


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Not to hijack the post but the new OB's don't have a cover over the stove?
> 
> Reason I ask is ours has a folding cover over the burners (factory) but one of the connecting plugs broke on the rear hinge on our last trip of the season and I need to find a replacement or fix. It still works but you have to manually hold the rear while raising and lowering. Why would Keystone get rid if such a simple and cheap option
> 
> ...


By saying a folding cover, are you talking about the solid black grates that lift up to clean around the burners?
Ours has that, but alot of us have added a cutting board with little feet that hold it in place over the grates for a more solid surface for cutting or counter space.
[/quote]
It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Not to hijack the post but the new OB's don't have a cover over the stove?
> 
> Reason I ask is ours has a folding cover over the burners (factory) but one of the connecting plugs broke on the rear hinge on our last trip of the season and I need to find a replacement or fix. It still works but you have to manually hold the rear while raising and lowering. Why would Keystone get rid if such a simple and cheap option
> 
> ...


By saying a folding cover, are you talking about the solid black grates that lift up to clean around the burners?
Ours has that, but alot of us have added a cutting board with little feet that hold it in place over the grates for a more solid surface for cutting or counter space.
[/quote]
It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James
[/quote]
You have that exact grate on your stovetop? Pretty fancy!
We have exactly what FlashG has pictured in his mod thread...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Not to hijack the post but the new OB's don't have a cover over the stove?
> 
> Reason I ask is ours has a folding cover over the burners (factory) but one of the connecting plugs broke on the rear hinge on our last trip of the season and I need to find a replacement or fix. It still works but you have to manually hold the rear while raising and lowering. Why would Keystone get rid if such a simple and cheap option
> 
> ...


By saying a folding cover, are you talking about the solid black grates that lift up to clean around the burners?
Ours has that, but alot of us have added a cutting board with little feet that hold it in place over the grates for a more solid surface for cutting or counter space.
[/quote]
It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James
[/quote]
You have that exact grate on your stovetop? Pretty fancy!
We have exactly what FlashG has pictured in his mod thread...
[/quote] No (lol) not the grate but the fold up cover. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Not to hijack the post but the new OB's don't have a cover over the stove?
> 
> Reason I ask is ours has a folding cover over the burners (factory) but one of the connecting plugs broke on the rear hinge on our last trip of the season and I need to find a replacement or fix. It still works but you have to manually hold the rear while raising and lowering. Why would Keystone get rid if such a simple and cheap option
> 
> ...


By saying a folding cover, are you talking about the solid black grates that lift up to clean around the burners?
Ours has that, but alot of us have added a cutting board with little feet that hold it in place over the grates for a more solid surface for cutting or counter space.
[/quote]
It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James
[/quote]
You have that exact grate on your stovetop? Pretty fancy!
We have exactly what FlashG has pictured in his mod thread...
[/quote] No (lol) not the grate but the fold up cover. James
[/quote]
OK, so basically we have deducted that Keystone has not gotten rid of a simple and cheap option, just a cheap one









have you tried getting a replacement through your dealer?? Try the cutting board mod, it's really nice and inexpensive to do


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James


Yup, same removable grate as everyone else but our stove is white and has the folding top like pictured above.

Let me see if I can dig up a picture.










It's a poor picture but you can see it's covered under the antifreeze bottle.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Not to hijack the post but the new OB's don't have a cover over the stove?
> 
> Reason I ask is ours has a folding cover over the burners (factory) but one of the connecting plugs broke on the rear hinge on our last trip of the season and I need to find a replacement or fix. It still works but you have to manually hold the rear while raising and lowering. Why would Keystone get rid if such a simple and cheap option
> 
> ...


By saying a folding cover, are you talking about the solid black grates that lift up to clean around the burners?
Ours has that, but alot of us have added a cutting board with little feet that hold it in place over the grates for a more solid surface for cutting or counter space.
[/quote]
It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James
[/quote]
You have that exact grate on your stovetop? Pretty fancy!
We have exactly what FlashG has pictured in his mod thread...
[/quote] No (lol) not the grate but the fold up cover. James
[/quote]
OK, so basically we have deducted that Keystone has not gotten rid of a simple and cheap option, just a cheap one









have you tried getting a replacement through your dealer?? Try the cutting board mod, it's really nice and inexpensive to do








[/quote]
I believe that would require pulling the stove out to remove the brackets for the cover. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James


Yup, same removable grate as everyone else but our stove is white and has the folding top like pictured above.

Let me see if I can dig up a picture.










It's a poor picture but you can see it's covered under the antifreeze bottle.
[/quote]
Oh Duh!







Now I see what you're talking about! I didn't notice the folding solid top that you had mentioned til now...Uh, nope, we don't have one of those


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Oh Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if we had one, I'm not sure I'd use it. The wood cutting board just looks nice and is very solid (for heavy stuff)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if we had one, I'm not sure I'd use it. The wood cutting board just looks nice and is very solid (for heavy stuff)
[/quote]
Ours looked nice until dh carved a marinated tri tip on it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Ours looked nice until dh carved a marinated tri tip on it


Stop...now you're just making me hungry.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> It's like this one. http://www.atwoodmobile.com/Products/cooking/AHrange.cfm . James


Yup, same removable grate as everyone else but our stove is white and has the folding top like pictured above.

Let me see if I can dig up a picture.










It's a poor picture but you can see it's covered under the antifreeze bottle.
[/quote]

What are you watching?


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

We have had one of the fold up covers on our last 2 motorhomes they work well and act as a back splash when cooking . This said our new 23rs didn,t come with one and when i went to order one it was like 60 bucks (motorhome one didn,t fit i tried) .We have a wodden cutting board in the closet at home we got as a wedding present 10 years ago still has the plastic wrap on it . i,m putting rubber feet on it like you guys did.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

bcdude said:


> We have a wodden cutting board in the closet at home we got as a wedding present 10 years ago still has the plastic wrap on it . i,m putting rubber feet on it like you guys did.


I didn't know you were newlyweds.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> We have had one of the fold up covers on our last 2 motorhomes they work well and act as a back splash when cooking . This said our new 23rs didn,t come with one and when i went to order one it was like 60 bucks (motorhome one didn,t fit i tried) .We have a wodden cutting board in the closet at home we got as a wedding present 10 years ago still has the plastic wrap on it .* i,m putting rubber feet on it like you guys did.*


You'll be very happy with this mod...


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Were outback newlywoods does that count?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

bcdude said:


> Were outback *newlywoods* does that count?


Just to save OC a post (it won't help I know)

tu dum pa, ta

Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Were outback *newlywoods* does that count?


Just to save OC a post (it won't help I know)

tu dum pa, ta

Bill.
[/quote]
Don't look now...here he comes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Were outback *newlywoods* does that count?


Just to save OC a post (it won't help I know)

tu dum pa, ta

Bill.
[/quote]
Don't look now...here he comes








[/quote]

Newlywoods? Is that something like the "little blue pill"???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Were outback *newlywoods* does that count?


Just to save OC a post (it won't help I know)

tu dum pa, ta

Bill.
[/quote]

You're right...see post above.


----------

